# Short Hedgehog Animation



## harasblas (Sep 20, 2009)

I am going to school for graphic design. This is my last semester and we have to take a class in Adobe Flash. This was the first animation I made..
(it's only 7 seconds long :lol: )





 Enjoy!


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

it does not work.


----------



## harasblas (Sep 20, 2009)

I just checked and it seems to be still processing...

It should work in a couple mintues


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Once it's loaded, I'll definitely watch it and comment back afterwards.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Taking a very long time to process a 7 second video :? 
Guess I'll have to watch it in the morning


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

it loaded for me right away..maybe 2-3 seconds to load


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Very cute  loved it,so colorful.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Very creative of you! I enjoyed all 7 seconds of it!


----------



## harasblas (Sep 20, 2009)

Hahaha Thanks!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

LOL! I love it! 

I wish I was better at flash. I know the basics but beyond that is a foreign language. :lol:


----------

